# S&w 686



## muzzleblast525 (Mar 27, 2007)

Can anybody give me an idea what a used, but in great condition, 4" S&W 686 might be worth these days? I've got a lady at work that is getting rid of some of her late husband's guns and she has this one for sell at $150 dollars.....Thanks in advance....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's worth way more than $150 that's for sure. I would say that's about 1/2 what it is worth even more. They list for around $750. You can get them at gun shows for around $600. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd start it at least $400 and go no lower than $300.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

$400 is a fair price..$150 is a steal


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Buy that revolver immediately - and any other guns she has for sale at that kind of price!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Did I read that correct, $150.00 for a 686? My goodness, you must buy that if for no other reason to trade it in for a gun you really like. The used 686PP (6" barrel) I purchased four years ago was $540.00. Besides, S&W will guarantee workmanship to any owner.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

$300 would be a minimum price. I bought a 586 (blue, not stainless) 4" gun 2 years ago for about $360, very happily.

The L-frames are very good shooters, very accurate, tough, reliable, smooth.

I hope you already bought it.

Mark


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I thought you were trying to help her sell it at the right price. Since you're looking to obtain it yourself, you would be a fool to not buy it.


----------



## Vetteman (May 12, 2007)

I just picked up a nice 686 (6" barrel) for $300.00 @ $150.00 I'd buy two!


----------

